# spouse visa- non salaried payments?



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi to all,

i am the sponsor living currently in the uk, i have worked for the past 6 months and have been paid £1330 for the first four months and then £1550 for the next two month. i have been paid according to how much work i have done each month therefore i think this can be defined as non salaried, i can also get a letter from my employer confirming that i was under non salaried employment.

Therefore would we be able to apply for spouse visa, i was just wondering if the UKBA would create any problems in regard to this.


----------



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just wanted to add that we will be applying under category A- non salaried employment.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are unsalaried they will take and average. So your average over the last 6 months is £1403.33. You don't meet the requirement.


----------



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

I believe that is not how the annual salary is calculated? 

On the official website the calculation for non salaried payment is not like that!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's exactly how they figure it out:

" Where the person is in non-salaried employment – the level of gross annual employment income relied upon in the application will be the annual equivalent of the person’s average gross monthly income from non-salaried employment in the 6 months prior to the date of application (where that employment was held throughout that period).
To calculate this annualised average for non-salaried employment in Category A the following calculation should be used:
(Total gross income from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) multiplied by 12 = Income from non-salaried employment that can be counted towards the financial requirement."

They'll take the average and multiply by 12 which comes out to £16,840 per year.


----------



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok I understand thank you! So if for one month I worked longer hours and raised the salary for the last month, would that work?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi in regards to this question how would they calculate non salaried which is paid every 4 weeks.

I started in november and i will have to use 7 payslips.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

With four-weekly payslip, our experience is it is worked on monthly pay, so you divide by four, multiply by 52 and divide by 12 to get the monthly equivalent pay.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

With 4 weekly there is 13 payments. If i add all 7 payslips then divide by 6 then x 12 shouldnt i get it ?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Also inam trying to average it. In the first payment i recieved 1222 then 1763 then 1500 then 1523 then 1430 then 1445 then 1440 so if i add all then divide by 6 x 12 would i meet the requirement


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Im so worried now. If they calculate it monthly i wont meet the requirement as i will be missing a months worth of pay. please help


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

From the figures and calculation you have put forward you do meet the requirement.......do you not? :s


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

If they calculate using the lowest payslip then no i have to wait another month.
Thing is i have 2 months left till may 6 months of payslips are all together. I was hoping to take the documents with me and apply for the spouse visa. Im not sure what to do as in the first payslip i only got paid for 3 weeks and one day.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Under Category A they average your income and annualise it but you must have been employed with the same employer at least 6 months.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

If they average it and annualise it it would be fine however if they do it monthly its awful as the 6 months finish on may 29th and i am going to see my wife for 3 weeks so the month im going on holiday i will earn less than 1400 so either way i am in tro8ble unless they average it. Its soo awful having your wife cry all the time i get too stressed out


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Asad1232009 said:


> If they calculate using the lowest payslip then no i have to wait another month.
> Thing is i have 2 months left till may 6 months of payslips are all together. I was hoping to take the documents with me and apply for the spouse visa. Im not sure what to do as in the first payslip i only got paid for 3 weeks and one day.


I thought you already have six months worth of payslips like you said here. Can you be more clear please.



Asad1232009 said:


> Also inam trying to average it. In the first payment i recieved 1222 then 1763 then 1500 then 1523 then 1430 then 1445 then 1440 so if i add all then divide by 6 x 12 would i meet the requirement


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

So far i have 5 waiting on 2 more but my hours are guaranteed so thats what i will be earning in the next 10 weeks


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa will they average it and annaulise it? Im panicking here now. Im sorry this has stressed me out so much. My wife keeps crying and im lost for words. I dont know what to say to her


----------



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone please help me  
I need to know if I should put in extra hours next month, that would mean earning at least £2500 for the next month! 
Would this work?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

If you earned 1330 the first three months, 1550 the next two months, you'd need to earn at least 2210 this month (month six) in order to qualify.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Chinky131 said:


> Can someone please help me
> I need to know if I should put in extra hours next month, that would mean earning at least £2500 for the next month!
> Would this work?


Break down exactly how you are paid. Is it hourly and you receive a monthly pay slip?


----------



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Chinky131 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please help me
> ...


I am paid by the hour! And yes I receive a monthly pay slip! I have been working since last October! For the months October, November, December and January I recieved £1330, in February I recieved £1550 because of extra hours I worked and I am yet to receive my wages for this month! My boss says I can work double shifts and extra hours to put my wages up for this month of March.
My question is how much would I need to receive this month to qualify? And also would the way I am paid make the UKBA reject 
Any help is very much appreciated because March will soon finish and I am hoping to apply in April! Thank you!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Divide 18600 in half, subtract the immediately prior five months, you must earn at least the balance of the difference in the sixth month.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Do they average cat a or go by it monthly?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The OP will be averaged, they are paid hourly, not salaried.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

it was said 4 weekly payslips are calculated same as monthly salaried. I get paid every 4 weeks so do they average it over 7 payslips or do they use the lowest payslip


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Are you salaried (same paycheck even if your hours vary) or are you hourly (earn more or less depending on how many hours you work)?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hourly paid earning depending on how many hours i do


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Chinky131 said:


> I am paid by the hour! And yes I receive a monthly pay slip! I have been working since last October! For the months October, November, December and January I recieved £1330, in February I recieved £1550 because of extra hours I worked and I am yet to receive my wages for this month! My boss says I can work double shifts and extra hours to put my wages up for this month of March.
> My question is how much would I need to receive this month to qualify? And also would the way I am paid make the UKBA reject
> Any help is very much appreciated because March will soon finish and I am hoping to apply in April! Thank you!


You would need to earn £2430 in March. 1330+1330+1330+1330+1550+2430=9300/6=1550*12=18,600.


----------



## Chinky131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for ur help 


nyclon said:


> Chinky131 said:
> 
> 
> > I am paid by the hour! And yes I receive a monthly pay slip! I have been working since last October! For the months October, November, December and January I recieved £1330, in February I recieved £1550 because of extra hours I worked and I am yet to receive my wages for this month! My boss says I can work double shifts and extra hours to put my wages up for this month of March.
> ...


----------

